# Success on round 4 clomid



## Hate the wait (Apr 14, 2013)

I am brand new to this so excuse me if I get things a bit wrong. I have just finished my third cycle and AF arrived today. It was really strange because I could have sworn an implantation bleed on day 10/11 dpo, has this happened to anyone else? I am devastated to say the least, cannot stop thinking about it. 

My main concern is everything I have read indicates that clomid success occurs usually in first three months, has anyone got success stories for clomid  after this? 

Has anyone found it useful to take a month break?


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

I had 7 rounds on Clomid, the first 6 at 50 mg, of which the first 4 were without hcg trigger. I had a chemical miscarriage at round 1 and 3. I took a 3 month break then. Then round 5 and 6 I got a hcg trigger and progesterone support, but no luck. On round 7 the hcg shot got left behind because my bottles of ingredients broke, and it was my first round with 100 mg Clomid, I also had the progesterone support this round. That round did it for me, so it can still work, even if it takes a bit longer!


----------



## Hate the wait (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you so much Alvy and huge congratulations. It is really good to know that it has happened for people after a few cycles. i keep reading about everyone's success in rounds 1-3. i really can't believe how helpful these forums are, didn't have myself pegged as someone who would use them but can't bear talking to friends who can all conceive at the drop of a hat. I have decided to take a month break and try and relax a little. My DH is away for a few days around ovulation and so it is a good time. It has become very emotionally draining. I pretty much cry the whole day when my AF arrives. 

Thanks again and good luck xx


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes there are many stories too for who it happened later. I know someone who it happened for at round 12. Indeed talking to friends who conceive really easy is kinda awkward, I think no one understands what one goes trough truly unless they experience it themselves. The heartbreak and devastation one has to deal with are unimaginable to people who arent in it themselves I think. Also, the relaxing part is good too, to try and take some distance from it all. With my last round I honestly already didnt count on anything anymore. I was preparing myself to continue to the next step, had a lot of stress from other stuff so pregnancy was kind of out of my thoughts that particular month. I also forced myself to stop thinking about it and accept moving on. I even thought about a future life without kids that month, and to just accept things as they were. It stopped my obsessing, and then suddenly it was bingo.


----------



## Hate the wait (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Alvy, 

I was just re-reading your last post. Do you mind me asking why your doctor gave you hcg shot and progesterone support? My doctor has not discussed this at all and said that if I have no success by round 6 of clomid then I will be referred for ivf. Just wondered if I should be asking about these things?


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry to jump in on your conversation but I too am anxious about clomid not being successful for me either. I'm on round 5 now but it is only my 2nd with a trigger shot. 

Hate the wait, I would ask for follicle tracking and a trigger shot, I did and now feel that I wasted 3 rounds cos I only got AF after 1 of them, but I got it after my 1st trigger shot (would have much prefered a BFP but hey ho, at least I know something is working!!!)

My consultant is also pushing me for IVF, but I am not eligible on the NHS due to being 40 this year so I was keen for the clomid to work for me  

I have figured that everyone seems to get a slightly different experience from their doctors. It all depends on the area you live in I think


----------



## Alvy (Jan 14, 2013)

Well the HCG shot was given so we could better pinpoint the ovulation. However since it had already worked at round 1 and 3 of Clomid, I knew the HCG shot wasnt exactly needed and at round 7 my serum bottles broke, so I didnt take it at that round even, although I became preg then. But it was to give the egg an extra boost to pop mainly. The progesterone support was given because I had at least 3 chemical pregnancies. According to my doctor he could see by my temp charts that my progesterone wasnt staying high on the most important moment. The drop in progesterone according to him was causing the chemicals.


----------

